# 6 to 7 inch dovii



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would show a few updated shots of my female dovii-Starting to show some coloration finally....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

those are really sharp pics

love him man! hes already got that meanasing look doviis get doesnt he?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice AK, I got about 7 doviii fry that are .75, the guy who gave to me said they were 3-4 inches...







anyways I cannot wait till these guys get some coloration like urz.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, I'm really getting interested in these fish.....


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice!! I'm not trying to steal your thread AK, but I have a question, I just got a fish that looks like this but has orange instead of green. It has the same black markings as your Dovii. It was in a tank at Petsmart with a handful of Midas. Do you think this could be some kind of halfbreed Midas/Dovii? I know a pic would be best and I'll try to get one up in the next couple of days. I just wanted to know if this is common?


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

He does look very cool.... almost looks a little like a Salvini due to the shape and colour


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fordfanatic said:


> Nice!! I'm not trying to steal your thread AK, but I have a question, I just got a fish that looks like this but has orange instead of green. It has the same black markings as your Dovii. It was in a tank at Petsmart with a handful of Midas. Do you think this could be some kind of halfbreed Midas/Dovii? I know a pic would be best and I'll try to get one up in the next couple of days. I just wanted to know if this is common?


I have seen those there and have bought one. They eventually turn orange, I think almost all there fish are hybrids. But, its a midas.


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool, Thanks for your reply much appreciated!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice pics, AK!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Guys for the kind words...


----------

